# Canada Post is outrageous!



## souwest_ghillie (Dec 10, 2005)

About 10 days ago I decided to order a Cabelas Arrowhawk target through SIR/Cabelas. The CS rep told me that I would be notified of cubing charges. I waited til yesterday and decided to give them a call. I was informed that the cubing charge would be $35.00....on top of the regular shipping charges!!! That brought the grand total to $130.11 on an advertised $69.99 item.....almost double the price....needless to say I cancelled it!!!! I'm wondering why SIR doesn't have a deal with Canada Post on shipping......with these outrageous shipping charges who would want to purchase such items from them? I'm gonna start shopping around on some Canadian on-line archery stores to see if the prices are better....and by the way, there isn't a reliable pro shop in my area....just a gas station with some accessories hanging on a wall and it's difficult to place orders cause the owner is never there. If anyone can recommend a reputable Canadian on-line archery retailer....please let me know.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

what's a "cubing" charge


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

L(X)W(X)H=cubing charge. Canada post does this with some boxes that are over weight or length or something like that to get the chipping charge. WHen you ship a bow they do it to.

Reed


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

try national archery supply.


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Yes Canada Post does have cubing charges, so do all shipping companies but it won't work out to being $35.00 extra it might add $2 extra on arrows. I work for Canada Post as a retail clerk so I have some insight into this.
Where were the arrows getting shipped from. Off the top of my head
shipping from winnipeg should be $20-25 for a dozen arrows. I had
a set of arrows from BC and it cost less than $20
Brian


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Ya, I've shipped arrows to Texas (to members on here) and it was only 18ish for basic shipping.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

pintojk said:


> what's a "cubing" charge


It's fake weight :lol: 

They charge by volume rather than weight, it's why shipping a 2 lb item in a refrigerator box is a bad idea.


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

I have found National Archery Supply WAY over priced since they dropped their US website. When I asked why their prices were so high I was told that it was due to the high US dollar and the cost of bringing products into Canada. Certainly not true any more. I just found http://www.bow-shop.com/index.html that has pricing in the same ball park as US online stores for arrows. I don't know about the rest of their products. As well, try http://www.archersnook.com/. It is a super online Canadian store.

Just received a package from Lancaster Archery in PA. I bought three packages of 3" feathers (Pk of 50 in a simple plastic bag) and a pack of 12 CX target points for my Lightspeeds. The order cost $45.00. They charged me $27.00 in postage. The small package weighed nothing and I live due north of them, not in Vancouver. Won't be doing business with them again. Heck, last fall I sent my compound bow through the mail (from Ottawa to Biggar Saskatchewan), and was able to track it, all for $38.00.


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

I have found NAS well priced. I was actually comparing them to Lancaster, and prices were similar and on some items better. Try NAS....it never hurts to look at them anyways, even besides what people say. They actually have a great target called Bulldog targets. They are worth the look.



Blair


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*shipping*

How close are you to us border.... get the nearest ups store address and have the goods shipped there and drive over and pick then up.... they only charge 5 dollars a package to receive then for you...I get lots from the states and I`m 40 miles from the border and I fill up my suburban truck with their cheap gas and save 40 dollars a tank full so it is well worth the trip as I do the wally mart thing as well and their prices are alot cheaper than here in Canada even though our dollar is at par right now ... Just another option....:darkbeer:


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

bigdawg said:


> I have found NAS well priced. I was actually comparing them to Lancaster, and prices were similar and on some items better. Try NAS....it never hurts to look at them anyways, even besides what people say. They actually have a great target called Bulldog targets. They are worth the look.
> 
> 
> 
> Blair


Ditto - NAS prices didn't seem out of line to me at all. The only funky thing I ran into was shipping. NAS FedEx, then FedEx turned around and used Canada Post! (Thanks FedEx)


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Gonna have to give another vote for The Bow Shop. www.bow-shop.com Internet is good but the best way I believe is always the phone 1.866.257.7271. 
They are a great bunch of guys and gals with regular store hours and knowlegeable staff. Their inventory is great also. 

Tell 'em Chris sent you.


----------



## Inukshuk (Aug 21, 2005)

Check out "The Archer's Nook". Mail order is their specialty. They are a good company to deal with and have very competative prices (no I don't work there, but do tend to spend $ there often). www.archersnook.com


----------



## souwest_ghillie (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks for the replies and advice everyone. Just for fun I checked out the Cabelas on-line site and put that same target in the my cart and went through the motions until I had a grand total of $100.18US, including duty and broker fees. Since our dollar is still strong I think it's considerably cheaper for me to purchase from the US. But I'm gonna check out some of the Canadian based companies referred to me before I make a move.


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Nice thing about buying Canadian but out of Province you do not pay provincial sale tax. 

Another place to check out is

McComber Archery
(Susan McComber)
[email protected]
Phone (450) 632-5732
Fax (450) 638-2586
McComber Rd. Box 690
Kahnawake, PQ J0L 1B0 

She is not online but give her a call or email for pricing


----------



## sask hunter (Jan 27, 2007)

*Nas*

Jason at NAS is a great guy to deal with, I think they even ship for free if the purchase is over $300. I am not sure what an Arrowhawk target is. But they sell the new Bullydog targets and they are really nice to work with. I think it sells for around $99...so get a few guys together and order a bunch of stuff and split the shipping...if he charges it...

We bought a new 2008 Marquis (for the wife), 3 dozen arrows (2 Victory Pinks and a Gold Tip Nugent), a limbdriver, peep and set of 27" mods total bill was less than $900 shipped. That blew the doors off anyone else including our local archery shops and when he ships Greyhound its here overnight.

Give Jason a call...the service was awesome and the price was ultra reasonable.

Cheers

Lee


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Well, both the bow-shop and archersnook are good to deal with. As to prices, it's really hard to beat the nook. Most of their prices are actually lower than Lancasters!


----------



## Inukshuk (Aug 21, 2005)

I agree with hoody123. I have checked prices on line with various archery shops and the "Nook" is right in line. The only time I consider buying from any place different is when the Nook doesn't carry or can't get something I want. Also, one other thing about Cabela's (don't get me wrong I love that place) is you don't have an option of not paying GST; they automaticaly include it on your purchase for the Canadian government. I looked at buying a treestand from Cabela's. When I added shipping and GST the cost was more than buying from the Nook.


----------



## Bear36 (Apr 14, 2008)

try giving Kevin Evans a call he has a archery store in his basement and archery targets. 250-429-3548


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

*ok, I'm bias...*

Canada post is far from outrageous, take my word for it. 
btmckay...he is asking about shipping a target butt, not arrows.:wink:
considerably more shipping there. Just try and price out one of the 52" rubber core American Whitetail butts and see what shipping runs you...

And to whoever mentioned the NO TAXES thang...I'd have to check, but he's prolly falling into the Harminized sales tax catagory...being from NB




hoody123 said:


> Well, both the bow-shop and archersnook are good to deal with. As to prices, it's really hard to beat the nook. Most of their prices are actually lower than Lancasters!


 You said it... :nod::wink:


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

russ said:


> Ditto - NAS prices didn't seem out of line to me at all. The only funky thing I ran into was shipping. NAS FedEx, then FedEx turned around and used Canada Post! (Thanks FedEx)


My husband ordered from here a few times,,,it comes from winnipeg, goes right past us to Mississauga (outside Toronto) then back to Sudbury then finally arrives here in SSM. That's an extra few days of waiting...

Don't they know SSM is on the way to Mississauga and on the way to Sudbury...


----------

